# Color Code on VW Coil Springs



## BAMA TDI (Nov 26, 2002)

Can someone PLEASE point in the direction of where I can find a list of VW coil spring color codes? 
I have used the search function here and other places but can't find any information. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Regards,
John


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Color Code on VW Coil Springs (BAMA TDI)*

Pyce made a very detailed post on springs, spring rates and color codes, do a search.


----------



## BAMA TDI (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Color Code on VW Coil Springs (RoccHead)*

As I stated above, I have done a search HERE and other sites and can't find anything. I remember somebody did it a while back; didn't realize it was pyce. If you could link it, or if pyce reads this and can, I would appreciate it. 
John


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Color Code on VW Coil Springs (BAMA TDI)*

Sent you IM with the link....


----------



## BAMA TDI (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Color Code on VW Coil Springs (pyce)*

Thanks, pyce. Got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
John


----------



## p1bump (Sep 22, 2006)

Pyce, you still have that link available? I'm looking for info on the w/w/g/g/g/g

thanks.


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

:what:

This thread is 7 years old!!!!! :facepalm:


FAQs at the top, please look there. :wave:


----------



## p1bump (Sep 22, 2006)

already did, looked through all searches here, in european forums, in mexican forums and more...

the ONLY place anyone had anything useful was from Mr. Pyce. 

So, i thought I'd ask, if he doesn't answer then I'm only back where I started.


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

He hasn't been on here for years!

If it's not here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1464067 I guess you're out of luck.


----------



## p1bump (Sep 22, 2006)

unfortunately, no help. going to try to go to dealer to find out if they have the color codes that were original / correct for the car.


----------



## x-dave-10 (Feb 16, 2012)

*mk2 springs*

doing some research on this, i found a few things that were noteworthy.

-g60 (corrado) top strut mounts were a little shorter, resulting in a stiffer feel and lower ride height. this may be the case with other models as well. like the mk4 gli, maybe?

-the mk2 jettta (and golf?) had two different springs for the same model. with or without a/c. 

-the springs on a mk2 jetta are able to be cut down to lower the car, if you cut the end that is not tapered. a stiffer spring or lighter car would be recommended in this case. it might not be a good idea to try and cut variable rate springs.

-vr6 models would have a stiffer spring, as well.

-lastly, restoring the stock ride height of the mk2 base models is going to put you way up in the air, and IMO, looks just plain silly.

to add to the database: 

'86 vw jetta gli wolfsburg Pirelli edition (no a/c)
fonts. grey-orange-orange
rears. green-green-green


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm having the same issues.The coil code thread is vauge.there is no definite Information on what the color coding desigantes as to what kind of suspension came with the vehicle. My car is a 2003 GLI ,yet I'm finding more info that leads me to believe my car is a GLS, And not equiped with Sport suspension. I have my color codes Option code list that is in the trunk,and coil color codes,and will be heading to the dealer.My goal is to put The OE HR springs on my car,but I get conflicting info from the dealer and others that I already have a Sport suspension.Good luck and keep me posted .


----------



## malvinmuzanenhamo37 (12 mo ago)

pyce said:


> *Re: Color Code on VW Coil Springs (BAMA TDI)*
> 
> Sent you IM with the link....


Hi I'm looking for colour codes for wires on the coil on VW polo 4


----------

